# Kat atomic Catfish Tournament Trail 2018 dates



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Here is our 2018 tentative schedule. Keep in mind this year we are doing a Sunday daytime schedule.


June 3rd Atwood 7a-3p Dam Ramp off 212
June 24 Leesville 7a-3p South Fork Ramp
July 15 north reservoir 7a-3p Ramp off State Mill Rd
August 12 Pleasant Hill 7a-3p Covert Rd Ramp
September 2 portage 7a-3p Ramp off 619
October 7 West Branch 8a-4p Ramp off Rock Springs Rd

$50 per team entry, $10 of that goes to big fish. Hope to see you all out there!

For further info call: Kevin Blough 330-419-9681


----------



## Big-Fish (Jun 6, 2015)

can you send me some info on this? 
Rules and that sort of thing?
Locations of each event as far as the lakes/reservoirs and boat ramps


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

X 2 with last post please.

Don.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Me 3. Send info to my email. [email protected]


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

More info added to the post


----------



## Martys (Aug 7, 2018)

Is there still a tournament August 12th at Pleasant Hill because I seen it was on here but not on the website


----------

